# S.E. FALL GATHERING Sept. 26-30



## teesquare (Aug 16, 2012)

This is a "cross-cultural" ( meaning - any kind of  outdoor cooking equipment) NON-competition...Like a big backyard cookout! Bring what you use! We are a group of BBQ/smoking/grilling folks that are holding our 2nd annual Fall Gathering will be Sep 25-30 with the primary dates being Sep 29-30.  We have a church recreational facility on Clark's Hill Lake, which is just north of Augusta, GA on the Savannah River available to us. All you have to pay is a donation as to what you want to pay.  You can come to the facility on the 26th on as I will be there starting that day. 

We have some video links that I can e-mail you that show the facility - just e-mail if interested.

There will be some demonstration cooks, and we have commitments from several vendors to be present and/or send product for raffles to help pay for the event. It is an event that has never ending food, fun, and friends. And - the scenery is the best tall pines and lake GA has to offer. This is not out in a pasture on on asphalt. It is located in s State Park. A great vacation spot.

We have a commercial kitchen, large dining hall, bunkhouse and a few cabins. ( YES - air conditioned!
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






) Camping on several levels is available, as well as space for RV's and trailers

So - if you are interested in attending, please contact me so that we can get your space reserved.

Thanks!

T


----------



## pops6927 (Aug 17, 2012)

WOW!  Sounds ideal!


----------



## teesquare (Aug 17, 2012)

Well Pops - come on over! We will have a couple guys from the Houston area, so we need somebody from Ft. Worth to keep them in-line!


----------



## solaryellow (Aug 17, 2012)

I would love to attend but have a festival to vend that weekend. Good luck and post up some pics of the event! Thumbs Up


----------



## teesquare (Aug 17, 2012)

Understand Solar!

We hope that folks within a few hours of Augusta will consider this event. Expecting this to be 100 plus attendees with equipment. Small enough to personal and friendly, big enough to be worth the work!


----------



## teesquare (Aug 19, 2012)

I have just been informed that we have commitments from several vendors. They will be donating cooking equipment/accessories that we will be raffling off to help pay for the venue.

The fun factor just continues to build.....YOU need to be there!


----------



## teesquare (Sep 8, 2012)

Our current list of vendors that will participate this year with DONATED merchandise to be raffled off are:

GrillGrate.com 

A-MAZ-N Smokers

We will be adding to this list soon!

Also - the folks at Rec-Tec will be bringing their competition trailer with 4 of their new pellet grills  - for us to cook on and get a feel for their product.

Those adates are Thurs. Sept. 27 - Sun. Sept. 30


----------



## boykjo (Sep 8, 2012)

Sorry I wont be able to make it... I had set Vacation days planning on riding up to winston salem nc to help solaryellow with his festival.... Hope everyone has a great time and dont forget..... Pics hopefuly I'll be able to make it next year......

Joe


----------



## teesquare (Sep 8, 2012)

I understand, and hope you guys have a great time!

We will have pics - and video that will be posted on YouTube.


----------



## teesquare (Sep 14, 2012)

WOW - O.K.....now we have a commitment form Candy Sue at BBQer's Delight - in support of the F.G. event! Looks like the attendees at this year's Fall Gathering are going to have a blast!

We will save space just for YOU.....Sept. 27-30.....

T


----------



## BGKYSmoker (Oct 1, 2012)

I attended the SOTG Gathering.

It was fun and everyone made me feel right at home. Met some new friends and did some BSing with old friends.

Here is a slideshow of just a small part.

http://s868.photobucket.com/albums/ab242/nepas1/sotg/?albumview=slideshow


----------

